
Prototypo: the font generator [video] - co_pl_te
http://prototypo.io/
======
cduan
This will inevitably draw comparisons to Knuth's METAFONT and Computer Modern
font family (as it should). It does suggest, to me, one particularly
interesting use case: one could automatically measure parameters for an
existing font, and generate similar-looking characters that might be missing
from the font (e.g., small caps, Greek letters, Cyrillic, etc.). I programmed
this once many years ago, using some ridiculously complicated PostScript and
METAFONT programming, but I've since forgotten how that old code works.

------
andyhmltn
I really wish people would add arrows to scrolling sites like this. Just a
simple one at the bottom of the landing screen to indicate that you are meant
to scroll. I had no idea what I was waiting for when I landed on that page and
I started scrolling as it faded white so I assumed (maybe the title of this
post?) it was a video.

------
iliaznk
The twitter logo is outdated.

